# How to pull up full website in Silk rather than mobile version



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

The Silk browser wants to pull up mobile versions of websites instead of the full website.  There are times when I would like to load the full website, but I can't figure out a way to do it.  Any ideas?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Open up your web browser (the web tab on the home page)

Tap the menu button in the bottom menu bar > Settings > Desktop or mobile view.

Choose: Desktop Optimize for desktop view 
(default is Optimize for each website.)

I have heard that this doesn't always work; some website recognize the Fire as a mobile device and only send the mobile version...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's something the Silk Browser or the Fire is doing but, as Betsy says, some websites are 'smart'. . .they recognize the device as a mobile device.  I actually haven't noticed that many sites that come up as mobile. . .I have mine set to "optimize".  It is possible I'm just not paying attention. . .as long as a website is usable I don't really think too much about how it 'looks'.


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried changing that setting and it didn't work.  The trouble is that it is the website for our local library.  The mobile site makes you download and read books using Overdrive.  The full site let's me shoot it straight to Amazon and thus I can pull it into my Kindle app on my Fire and my wife's Kindle (not a Fire).  I might try to get Dolphin cause I've heard that works.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

heymelbs said:


> I tried changing that setting and it didn't work. The trouble is that it is the website for our local library. The mobile site makes you download and read books using Overdrive. The full site let's me shoot it straight to Amazon and thus I can pull it into my Kindle app on my Fire and my wife's Kindle (not a Fire). I might try to get Dolphin cause I've heard that works.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


On my iPad I got stuck with the Libraries mobile version in safari so I was able to use an alternate browser (atomic) that let's me specify how it should announce itself. that, coupled with a bookmark has saved me for more than a few months.

Since the silk has the setting for desktop or mobile, you might need to attempt to clear your cookies and cache and anything else to get it to forget you are mobile. The library/overdrive just seemed wayyyyy harder to convince than any other site!

Good luck!


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Very interesting experiment here, I found a browser called Maxthon.  It allows me to choose from a number of multi-mode u/a's.  I tried Android, Desktop and no u/a and none of them worked.  Then for kicks I decided to try the ipad u/a and all of the sudden I'm given an option to download to Kindle.  It still seems like the website is coming up in the mobile version but the option for Kindle is there.  I'm going to try checking out a book to see if it works.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Not many browsers available for Kindle.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Clearing cookies and cache after changing the setting sounds like it might work. I have gone to Overdrive and it stayed in normal browser mode for me, before I changed my browser to optimize mode.


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

heymelbs said:


> Very interesting experiment here, I found a browser called Maxthon. It allows me to choose from a number of multi-mode u/a's. I tried Android, Desktop and no u/a and none of them worked. Then for kicks I decided to try the ipad u/a and all of the sudden I'm given an option to download to Kindle. It still seems like the website is coming up in the mobile version but the option for Kindle is there. I'm going to try checking out a book to see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


That is the only browser I have found that will let me use Groovesharks website rather than go to the mobile site and try to make me buy their app.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Dragle said:


> Clearing cookies and cache after changing the setting sounds like it might work. I have gone to Overdrive and it stayed in normal browser mode for me, before I changed my browser to optimize mode.


Some websites check OS version on the host (our PC or mobile device) so it can optimize for things like 32bit, 64bit, mobile, etc. Clearing cookies/cache won't help with that. As far as I know you can't prevent it checking the OS.

Mike


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Also, check web mobile site's menu, as well as the bottom of the page. Some websites have a link for accessing the desktop version instead of the mobile.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I was able to complete the transaction completely with the Maxthon browser 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would say about 95% (if not more) of websites I go to have a link at the bottom that says "go to desk top version" or something along that lines.  If I don't like the mobile version I just click the link and it goes to the regular version.


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

I know what you mean, but this website didn't have that option.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

